

Improved support for high-resolution displays with the srcset image attribute - cheeaun
https://www.webkit.org/blog/2910/improved-support-for-high-resolution-displays-with-the-srcset-image-attribute/

======
bsimpson
Glad to see the browsers supporting modern hardware in a more reasonable way,
but for most non-photo images, this seems like a better strategy:

<img src = "my_icon.svg" this.onerror = "my_icon.png" />

SVG is future-proof, scaling elegantly to match whatever display it's being
viewed on. And, if you don't care about supporting older versions of IE, you
can skip the onerror, leaving you with only one asset per image to maintain.

~~~
othermaciej
SVG is fine for assets that can easily be described in vector form, but it's
not the best choice for all image types. For example, photographs (where you
might have an ultra high resolution original that you're scaling down) are not
easily representable in SVG other than to embed the bitmap.

